# Eclipse lesson



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Well the eclipse has came and gone and we're all still here.
However we should all look at what happened and think about what it will be like during a true EOTWAWKI.
The roads into and out of the viewing area were gridlocked, traffic backed up for miles, gas was getting harder to buy, food and water were running out. The price of everything skyrocketed.
All of this occurred during a time of calm. No panic to escape. No urgent crisis.
Now imagine what it would be like if everyone in the cities try get out at the same time.
Nobody is going anywhere.
Forget bugging out. You will be stuck where you are if you are relying on driving.
Time for me to bunker up and plan on staying put.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I hear you. But I am looking forward to seeing what pops on the radar over the next 24-72 hours. My guess is there were many tales of woe that haven't come to light yet. And not just stuck in traffic tales.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

It was crazy here.... the female dog layed on the floor and the male was on the couch. That NEVER happens. Then the guy at the meat market yelled at my sister because of her not taking her meds and putting herself in the hospital... crazy.

Other than that it was a un naturally humid day just like every other day this summer. Not a thing going on. The schools did send home a note letting parents know that the kids were kept safely inside so they wouldn't hurt their eyes. They watched the eclipse on tv.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Caribou said:


> Due to recent cut backs the light at the end of the tunnel has been turned off.
> 
> Sorry Terry, that was just the eclipse.


That's Terri with an I darlin. That light was turned off during sequestration and was never re funded. The train doesn't need to see I guess....


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Did you hear? The eclipse accidentally looked at Chuck Norris without safety glasses and went blind.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

Regarding the hype over the eclipse, I haven't been this excited since... um... Y2K.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I didn't go out Yesterday, but my Wife was out, and said that Traffic was backed up as far as the Eye could see. Traffic backed up for Miles coming from Jefferson City, and at a dead stop.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Going into St Louis from Ill. for eclipse :laugh:Glad I didn't have too leave my yard


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> Did you hear? The eclipse accidentally looked at Chuck Norris without safety glasses and went blind.


So that's what happened. Good to know.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, we just arrived home a few hours ago from our eclipse adventure and cannot report any real hardship.

We drove from Canada down to Cookeville Tn. We arrived and stayed overnight at Albany NY, drove to Cookeville on a scouting mission early evening on Sunday and found several stopping points for if things got stinky. We went back to Albany for a sleep and drove back to Cookeville in the early morning (traffic did not get stinky) where we shopped till we dropped because the prices were so dang low and there were sales every where.

We observed the eclipse in the parking lot of a closed out mall with around ten or so others, and waved at the people across the street. That earned us something called a moonpie. Cookeville Tn was not busy at all and the people were super friendly. 

The only mistake we made was leaving Cookeville, and heading towards Knoxville on the freeway. It was slow going getting around Knoxville, but once we got off the freeway and onto the podunk back roads taking the scenic way home through the mountains of Virgina/W. Virginia and up through Pennsylvania, it was great. 

The thing to remember is that older road maps are best. GPS and the newer road maps all detail 4 lane highways as the alternate routes and those got clobbered as well as the freeways. However, taking the winding 2 lane routes through the hills and small towns, may have taken an extra 1.5 days of driving, but we actually kept moving with time to look out the windows and there was something actually worth seeing.

The eclipse was great and so was the trip to view it.


----------

